# McKesson Military Careers



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

I am attaching an opportunity for *McKesson HealthCare --- 
*good opportunity for transitioning Veterans and military spouses.

....check out the McKesson Military Careers website for additional opportunities that are a good match for transitioning Veterans.

...the website has a Skills Translator and information on the benefits for Military/Veterans that are interested in McKesson!

http://careers.mckesson.com/military-veterans/

POC:* Dana Listerman*
Military Strategist - Talent Aquisition
McKesson U.S. Field Support
[email protected]


----------

